# Electric fence gauge?  How many Joules?



## GoatRancher11 (May 23, 2011)

Guys,

Got woven wire up around my 10 acres.  Well about 6 acres or so is up on one side of the road.  The other 4 acres will be up by end of the week.

However, I'm going to put some electric wire on top and either at the bottom or about 18 inches off the ground to keep the goats back.  I've heard some people say get up to 100 miles and then I've heard "1 joule is fine, 2-3 joules is plenty" and then I've heard get 12.5 gauge electric wire (but that farmer was only doing electric wire now that I think about it). 

So I guess my question is,  How much is enough as far as electric wire is concerned being that I already have the woven wire up and in place?  I want to keep them from climbing the woven wire but I don't think I need 5 strands of electric wire at 12.5 gauge either.

Is a thin strand of electric wire enough considering the woven wire is in place? 

Thank you in advance for your answers!  All opinions welcome.  I love this board, you guys have been great teachers to this beginner thus far!  I'll have 17 goats by June 26th with my first 3 coming on June 5th.  Then six more coming in November just to update.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 23, 2011)

We have 2 strands one near the bottom and one about half way up.  I will have to ask my husband specifics, We have 6 acres fenced in, with it divided into 3 larger sections and small corral section right behind the barn.


----------



## patandchickens (May 23, 2011)

The lower a wire is to the ground, the more effective it is against short animals; however ALSO the quicker it gets vegetation growing up and touching it, which is extra load and weakens the zap of the fence. So the lower the wire, the more it requires you to walk the fence regularly and weedwhack (or other tactic of choice) to keep the plants offa the hotwire.

That said, for keeping livestock IN (as opposed to keeping predators out), usually all you need is a single wire at chest or bottom-of-chest height (the animal's chest, not yours <G>)

For keeping predators OUT, it's tougher (and also usually requires a higher charge on the fence, more like 4-5,000 v) -- a minimal setup would be one wire as low to the ground as you think you can keep it clean, perhaps 6", plus another wire right up near the top of the fence. Both of those on the outside of the fence of course.

The thicker the fencewire (lower numbers, for gauge) the more easily it conducts current, so the better charge you can get on distant parts of the fence with a given charger.

For just 1-2 good thick conductive wires KEPT VERY CLEAN and INSTALLED VERY CORRECTLY (tho I'd guess probably 3/4 of people make major mistakes in installing electric fencing...), in reasonably-conductive soil with several good ground rods, a 1.5 joule unit should be basically-adequate for perimeter fencing for 6 acres. If you think you may want to add more fencing e.g. a bunch of crossfencing or electronet within the perimeter fence; or if you think that realistically there are going to be sloppy electrical connections or wires wibbling out to touch the fence mesh or vegetation sometimes allowed to grow up too tall against the fence, a larger charger would be a good idea.

(Mind, even wiht a honkin' big oversized charger for your fence, which beyond a certain point can get a bit pointlessly dangerous, you STILL have to do some reasonable amount of correct installation and periodic inspection/maintenance... electric fences are great while they're working but it takes care and attention to KEEP them that way, as there are many ways in which they can fail)

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## GoatRancher11 (May 23, 2011)

Great advice and thank you very much for it.  One more thing, isn't there some sort of electric wire called "weed burn" or something like that?  Someone was telling me you could get some kind of electric wire that would just zap weeds if they grew up near the fence.

Is there such a thing?  If so, how much more expensive?

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## patandchickens (May 23, 2011)

GoatRancher11 said:
			
		

> ne more thing, isn't there some sort of electric wire called "weed burn" or something like that?  Someone was telling me you could get some kind of electric wire that would just zap weeds if they grew up near the fence.


It's the charger type, not the wire type. Yeah, they still sell them, but they are not the best type unit for most situations in terms of their performance characteristics, plus which they have a tendency to start brushfires in dry weather. And weeds can *still* overwhelm them sometimes.

Just get a good low-impedence charger and keep the fencewire clean, really really 

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## GoatRancher11 (May 24, 2011)

Awesome Pat.  Thank you, will do!


----------



## GoatRancher11 (May 25, 2011)

Got a 6 Joule Box with 100 miles on it.  Electric will go at the bottom and top of fence.  It will cover the full 10 acres and this will give me plenty of punch to add on more fence if need be it sounds like.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Jun 2, 2011)

Pat,

I walked all 10 acres today and sprayed weed killer all over the fence line.  I took your suggestion, just thought I would share the news.  Man, I'm pooped tonight!  Weeds should be dead as a doornail in a few days I hope!

I mean I doused 'em!


----------

